# 2010 Cohiba robustos



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking to grab a box of these and was wondering if anyone has smoked any 2010's, and if so what month and box codes were good. I was hoping for some late 09 but my vendor only has 2010's.....

Cohiba Robustos Box 25
TEU MAY 10
Cohiba Robustos Box 25
PER JUN 10
Cohiba Robustos Box 25
LRE ABR 10
Cohiba Robustos Box 25
URG MAY 10
Cohiba Robustos Box 25
BOS MAY 10

thanks for the feedback.....


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, very specific.

I have always thought that all Cohibas get made in El Laguito. Perhaps someone can confirm or advise otherwise? :ask:

If so then the oldest would be best, not that there is very much difference in age anyway but I guess more time is better than less time in this instance.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> I am looking to grab a box of these and was wondering if anyone has smoked any 2010's, and if so what month and box codes were good. I was hoping for some late 09 but my vendor only has 2010's.....
> 
> Cohiba Robustos Box 25
> TEU MAY 10
> ...


You may be in luck that the vendor is out of 09's
MANY have said the 10's are much better and show more potential.
Without looking at my notes, I can say that I have not been disappointed with LRE's in the last cpl yrs.....Since the cigars are so young, you may not get a lot of input on the factory code. If your vendor is good, he should be able to pick a good box.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Really, I like the 09s I have had. Maybe I am not sophisticated enough to know better yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> I am looking to grab a box of these and was wondering if anyone has smoked any 2010's, and if so what month and box codes were good. I was hoping for some late 09 but my vendor only has 2010's.....
> 
> Cohiba Robustos Box 25
> TEU MAY 10
> ...


Box codes are not as important as they were many years ago. Today they are randomly generated and really don't mean a whole lot. Any of those 2010 codes should smoke fine. If 2010 is a good year for tobacco which it most certainly appears to be.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Box codes are not as important as they were many years ago. Today they are randomly generated and really don't mean a whole lot. Any of those 2010 codes should smoke fine. If 2010 is a good year for tobacco which it most certainly appears to be.


Yeah baby...I feel better as I bought a couple of boxes last year and am going to let them marinate another year or so.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I've got some OMA MAR10 boxes that are, as Mr. Suckling would say, da Bomb!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I hear El Laguito only makes the Behikes and the Gran Reserva stuff now. But don't quote me on that


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I've got some OMA MAR10 boxes that are, as Mr. Suckling would say, da Bomb!


I have some of these same cigars. I haven't seen wrappers this beautiful in years. Generally I don't care for young Cohibas, but these are incredible. In a few years I can't even imagine.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Don't run to get those 2010 CoRo.... SPRINT. As has been talked about ,and as I will attest to, these have been some of, if not the best cigars to come out of our favorite southern island in quite some time (I will concede that the 898's may be the best) . Like Bob, I usually don't prefer the grassy, herbal taste associated with most young Cohibas but the 2010 CoRos that I have smoked have very little of that flavor. You may have inspired me to buy another box.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

couldnt agree more. Just smoked my first CoRo from my MGA JUN10 box and it was fantastic. Cant wait to see how these are with some age on them


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> couldnt agree more. Just smoked my first CoRo from my MGA JUN10 box and it was fantastic. Cant wait to see how these are with some age on them


i have a box of the same!
gonna have to open it now...lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> I have some of these same cigars. I haven't seen wrappers this beautiful in years. Generally I don't care for young Cohibas, but these are incredible. In a few years I can't even imagine.





bdw1984 said:


> Don't run to get those 2010 CoRo.... SPRINT. As has been talked about ,and as I will attest to, these have been some of, if not the best cigars to come out of our favorite southern island in quite some time (I will concede that the 898's may be the best) . Like Bob, I usually don't prefer the grassy, herbal taste associated with most young Cohibas but the 2010 CoRos that I have smoked have very little of that flavor. You may have inspired me to buy another box.


*Thx for the info on these gentlemen...my humidor just got wood*!:dance:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been thinking about these 2010 CoRo's lately (my wallet, not so much), another question I have is, are you folks of the same opinion for the 2010 Cohiba line in general? Or is this praise strictly for the robusto? If so, why?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CeeGar said:


> I've been thinking about these 2010 CoRo's lately (my wallet, not so much), another question I have is, are you folks of the same opinion for the 2010 Cohiba line in general? Or is this praise strictly for the robusto? If so, why?


Very good question...
Not sure there is a clear answer.
For me, the CoRo has *always *smoked better than the rest of the line
*when young*.

In 08, my 08 CoRo's were better than my 08 siglo IV. Now both are very good.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> I've been thinking about these 2010 CoRo's lately (my wallet, not so much), another question I have is, are you folks of the same opinion for the 2010 Cohiba line in general? Or is this praise strictly for the robusto? If so, why?


The Coro is part of the Classic line and i personally prefer the Classic over the Siglo line. I have not heard anyone saying anything great about the 2010 in the Siglo line!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> I hear El Laguito only makes the Behikes and the Gran Reserva stuff now. But don't quote me on that


Nope, not true. They make the entire line at El Laguito. They also make some at Partagas.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

There we go, I stand corrected. Thanks for clearing that up Jeff.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

So if you had a choice between an EMA NOV 08 and any choice from 2010 which box of CORO's would you choose?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> There we go, I stand corrected. Thanks for clearing that up Jeff.


No problem Dave. Hoping all is well with you and your family with all that is going on in your part of the world. Here are some pics from my most recent trip, including El Laguito.

Cuba 2011 pictures by Tarks01 - Photobucket


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

That sure looks like it was a nice trip. Did you get some custom stuff from La China?

By the way, what is the El Laguito box code anyways?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tarks said:


> No problem Dave. Hoping all is well with you and your family with all that is going on in your part of the world. Here are some pics from my most recent trip, including El Laguito.
> 
> Cuba 2011 pictures by Tarks01 - Photobucket


Just looked at the photos for like the 3rd time, what a trip Jeff, would love to make it some day, so the gal with all the Behikes must be a pretty decent roller 

Great haul BTW that's like many many purchases for me!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> So if you had a choice between an EMA NOV 08 and any choice from 2010 which box of CORO's would you choose?


Get the 08's while you can
They are smoking great.
The 10's will be available for a while
JUst hope the 08's are still available.....


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Informative thread. I've been going back and forth on CoRos vs. Trini Robo T's for my next purchase. I think I'm now leaning towards trying to track down a box of '08 or '10 CoRos.

Damn this place is expensive!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> Informative thread. I've been going back and forth on CoRos vs. Trini Robo T's for my next purchase. I think I'm now leaning towards trying to track down a box of '08 or '10 CoRos.
> 
> Damn this place is expensive!


Wait 'till you start with CC customs .......:bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Wait 'till you start with CC customs .......:bounce:


Nothing beats a Coro if you find something that does please share your find!!!:decision::high5::bounce:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nothing beats a Coro if you find something that does please share your find!!!:decision::high5::bounce:


Major thread jack.

Tony,

In the next couple of weeks you will be getting a little package from me. Three, maybe four different cigars. I will make my claim now:

They will all smoke better than a CoRo. I bet after smoking them you will agree.

Bold statement here brothers.

None will be customs, but none are generally available anymore.

Just wait...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Major thread jack.
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


Oh this is going to be good. op2:

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Major thread jack.
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


_Looks like its time to take the camera out of moth balls.
Review time is amongst us me thinks!!!!
Bob i already can't wait i know they must be great!!!!!!!!:high5:

_


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Major thread jack.
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


Why do I know that this is going to cost me $$$$$$,
Bob, my wife curses you....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> That sure looks like it was a nice trip. Did you get some custom stuff from La China?
> 
> By the way, what is the El Laguito box code anyways?


No clue on box codes at El Laguito. This was something that I forgot to ask. Kicking myself as it was on my list of questions.

I smoked lots of customs while there from most of the big players. My favorites this trip were La China's. The leaf she is using now is really good stuff and suits my preference.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

The gloves are off, I smell a smoke-off!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

After reading this, I can't wait to get my next order with includes a box of CoRo's!

I just might be getting excited!!!!!!


----------

